# htaccess and ProxyPassReverse makes error 500



## Deleted member 39223 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have Apache 2.2 working with mod_proxy. When I remove ProxyPass and ProxyPassReverse from the httpd-vhosts.conf file and make a htaccess with:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule (.*) http://server-with-local-ip/ [L,P]
ProxyPassReverse / http://server-with-local-ip/
```
then I get a server error 500.

I want to proxy all requests to http://server-with-local-ip/


----------

